# Lead free lunchboxes?!



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

So, I had ordered Hanna Anderson lunchboxes thinking they would be lead free. Well, they came today and the first thing I see is the silver inside, the next is the made in china label. So I call and ask if the boxes are lead free, the guy says "Yes they are." I ask where I can find proof of the studies they have done on this. He doesn't say anything but looks at the product in his computer and then comes back and says "They do have lead but they meet the U.S. requirements."









So I'm sending them back, (although my little one is having a fit).

Where can I find a good quality lead free lunch box that is not made of metal?

Anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

we use the Laptop Lunchboxes - like a large Bento.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

We use a laptop lunch for our son in school and it works really well.

Wendi


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Are the laptop lunch boxes bigger then a normal child sized box?


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

They are slightly larger but flatter. They are only a couple inches thick but height and length are slightly bigger than a regular lunch box. My 3yo has no problem carrying his in it's insulated case with a water bottle and his lunch inside.

Wendi


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivist* 
They are slightly larger but flatter. They are only a couple inches thick but height and length are slightly bigger than a regular lunch box. My 3yo has no problem carrying his in it's insulated case with a water bottle and his lunch inside.

Wendi

Thanks!


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

I just contacted LIVE help from LL Bean *where I bought our lunchboxes this year, and they said they contain NO lead.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
I just contacted LIVE help from LL Bean *where I bought our lunchboxes this year, and they said they contain NO lead.

Oh this is great, I'll have to check out there site.


----------



## Spock (May 15, 2005)

I just bought dd a lunch box from Crocodile Creek and they say they are lead free.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *librarydragon* 
I just bought dd a lunch box from Crocodile Creek and they say they are lead free.

yep, ds nolan has this one http://www.shopatron.com/product/par....17349.0.0.0.0

and since Nolan and your ds 1 have similar names, i think he would like it...hehe


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
yep, ds nolan has this one http://www.shopatron.com/product/par....17349.0.0.0.0

and since Nolan and your ds 1 have similar names, i think he would like it...hehe

Oh, I like that one. I ended up ordering the construction one for m (he needs to pack a snack for his new preschool) and a laptop lunch box for N.

I'm hoping it will encourge him to try diffrent things for lunch.


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

Crocodile creek do super cute lead free lunch boxes


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Those Crocodile Creek backpacks and lunchboxes are so cute! Has anyone seen how well the lunchbox (10"w x 7.5"h x 3"d) fits in the backpack (11.5" w x 14" h)? I'm hoping that since they're coordinating, they'd be designed to fit perfectly together...I







the ladybug set!


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I really like the Crocodile Creek lunchboxes, I just wish they made some that were for older kids, even if they were just plain colors.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm really sad to hear about the hanna andersson lunchbox. I just bought one and the matching messenger bag for my ds. The customer service told me they were lead free, but I didn't do the extra checking that the op did. Bummer-it's so cute. Why oh why does there have to be lead in lunchboxes?


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i noticed that last year the Hann site said lead-free lunchboxes and this year it just doesn't say...so i was wondering!

what a shame!


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Has anyone figured out which are available that are leadfree lunchbox + backpack that attached for hands-free carrying?

I'm kind of losing my mind over this. Size! Lead! PVC! Back-ordered! Animals vs. space! Coordinating colors! ACK!

I'm sure I'm not sublimating my conflicted feelings about sending Bleuet off to school with this f'ing lunchbox conundrum or anything. Nah.









FWIW, I just called Lands Ends & they said the Critter lunchbox "meets or exceeds consumer safety guidelines for lead" - IOW, not lead-free. Sorry.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Yah, between the lunchboxes and the water bottles I just about spun my self into a tizzy.

We finally settled on the laptop lunchbox (I got an amazing deal on some web site.) It fits inside ny 7year olds backpack, which is LL bean kids size.

The little one has a Crocodile Creek (construction vehicals) and a tiny back pack that I picked up for a quarter from a tag sale.

Oh and th Foogo bottle rocks, he loves it and even my 7 year old wants one.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

I wish I bought a Foogo bottle, instead of the sippy I got dd a few weeks ago. 7 oz doesn't go a long way for a thirsty preschooler...I have to refill so often! I do like the product, though. The stainless steel is nice.

Which stores sell the Foogo bottles? I got the sippy at Babies R' Us, I don't think they had the bottles there.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I had to order mine from amazon. I think it came from target though. We don't have a target here.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Company Kids has a wide assortment of highly lunchboxes & backpacks, (including some Crocodile Creek, which is definitely lead-free.... I think they might have some matching CC gear, like tiny backpacks, pencil cases, etc.). The ones I inquired about were said to be lead-free, and the website specifies they are made of nylon - but they are on back order.

I _believe_ Hatley is a pretty good source for lead-free and PVC-free gear, but I didn't reach anyone live, and the website doesn't say (also doesn't specify the dimensions). But they are darn cute and some have matching raincoats/boots. Lunchboxes. Backpacks.

Garnet Hill has a super cute collection, but many of the designs/sizes are on back order. Backpacks/bags of different sizes, insulated lunchboxes that attach to the backpacks. The customer service people I spoke to said they were lead-free, but I haven't found anything on the website that says so. They are made of polyester and the website says they are PVC-free.

I do believe I just said "cute" like five times in one post, and I wasn't even talking about anyone's baby or child.


----------

